# All Slavic languages: skin and bones



## Encolpius

What do you call a very thin person? 

Czech: kost a kůže [bone+skin]
Russian: кожа да кости [skin+bone]

Thanks


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*kosť a koža*


----------



## marco_2

Polish:  *skóra i kości *(skin & bones)


----------



## iobyo

*Macedonian: *_коска и кожа_ ("bone and skin").


----------



## Duya

BCS: _Kost i koža_


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian: *kost in koža*


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian: самі кістки та шкура /Only bone+skin/; сама снасть/Only tackle/; аж кістки світяться/bones shine/;
торба з кістками/Bag with bones/.


----------



## Encolpius

Very interesting, only Russian and Polish use the skin+bone word order. Thanks you all once againo!


----------



## Vulcho

Encolpius said:


> Very interesting, only Russian and Polish use the skin+bone word order.



Bulgarian uses skin+bones too - "кожа и кости".


----------



## Gergana

Bulgarian: *кожа и кости* (skin+bone)


----------

